# Nail cutting woes



## intothevoiddd (Feb 11, 2014)

My GSD has been really iffy about nail cutting his whole life. I have never nicked him while cutting his nails, no blood or anything, I guess he just doesn't like the feeling of it. When he was younger he was sort of ok with it, but then started absolutely loathing it to the point I needed to hold him down to do it. For a while he would let me do it very, very slowly with lots of praise. Unfortunately it now seems he's back to absolute melt down mode over it, growling and freaking out. He never tries to bite, but to be honest I am still uncomfortable with a large growling dog in my face! He will not let anyone cut them, so taking him somewhere is out of the question. 

In the warmer months I walk him enough that they don't need to be cut, but now that it is the cold season they're starting to grow. I don't want it to get worse, and I don't really know what to do. Even if I can hold off until the warmer months for them to get filed down again, he has dew claws on all paws that need to be cut. What do I do?! I'm at a loss


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I bribe my dogs with frozen bits of leftover meat that I keep in a Ziploc in the freezer.I show them the clippers and the bag and they reluctantly put up with it.Every clipped nail or two I pop a bit of meat in their mouth.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I am anxious to here the advice given here. I drew blood while clipping Ranger's toe nails whwn he was a pup and I have been scared to cut them ever since. I am embarassed to say that they are too long now. I did cut them about 2 months ago so obviously they need it again. How do you cut the nails of a dog without cutting the quick when the nails are black. Any suggestions?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Look at the topics on Dremling. So much easier and nicer


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com
The Secret Grey Dot Inside A Dog's Black Nail - mybrownnewfies.com
http://youtu.be/MuXwKqXTBsE


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Rangers_mom said:


> How do you cut the nails of a dog without cutting the quick when the nails are black. Any suggestions?


Buy a good clipper with a built-in guard, so that it's impossible to cut too much. You'll feel much more confident using that.


----------



## Lykaios (Nov 18, 2015)

i could NOT get my GSD to get comfortable with the dremel even though I have taught multiple other dogs who started out deathly afraid of even having their nails touched. Which was a huge bummer because the dremel IS so much easier, and the other dogs I've used it on have definitely preferred it. I'd highly recommend giving it a try!

I trim his nails with a clipper now and neither of us particularly enjoy it. You could try a local vet or vet clinic if the dremel doesn't work for you guys. The vet clinic we have around here charges $10-15, so not that bad.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would at least 'try' to get your dog accustomed to the dremel. If you have someone to help you at home, you could do what I do/did. First, just get them used to the noise by turning on and off and treating for calmness. Eventually, touch it to a nail (you could even do it with it off for a while). Work up to doing one nail. Quit. Give lots of treats. This may take a few days. Don't rush it.

Now, it takes about five minutes or so for us to do all 4 paws. My husband mans the dremel as he has a better touch for it, and I man the treats and give treats (tearing the treats into little pieces so not giving that much at a time). I give a LOT of treats so he is always thrilled when it is nail time.

So much less stress for me AND him than when he was a puppy and screaming bloody murder while I tried to clip his nails.


----------



## intothevoiddd (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I ended up buying a dremel from Amazon. We'll see how it goes. He is ok with me touching his paws, just doesn't like when I put the clippers to them. So hopefully it will be an easy transition.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Be sure you don't squeeze his paws to hold him still. We found out our puppy doesn't mind the clipper but hates being squeezed. Our vet's office trims nails and they aren't too expensive.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Magwart said:


> Buy a good clipper with a built-in guard, so that it's impossible to cut too much. You'll feel much more confident using that.


The guard is useless and while it may work for one dog or one nail, it may not work for the next. Using a guard does not guarantee that you won't over clip.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are some dremel desensitization videos. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0u27opakPo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBKni77UfsQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9_PeCvPJQI


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Hector3 said:


> The guard is useless and while it may work for one dog or one nail, it may not work for the next. Using a guard does not guarantee that you won't over clip.


It may depend on the kind of guard. I can't put enough toe nail through mine to over clip. The guard only lets a little tip through. As long as we just clip once and not over and over, we never get the quick. The nails won't be as short as they'd be if professionally done, though.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Do what you can to use the Dremel, if you can work it out you'll both be sooo much happier. My Lillie was horrible with regular nail trimmers, flopping around like a fish on the end of a line, screaming. A real 2 person job, with her Daddy feeding her a stream of high value treats. I had tried the Dremel a couple of times but gave up too soon. Then, I persevered (and also got REALLY firm and growly voiced with her) and boom, never a problem again. One caveat: Don't put the Dremel on any nail longer than about ten seconds, it can heat them up too much. (I just count in my head 1001, 1002 etc.) Here is Lillie relaxing and enjoying: https://goo.gl/xl1d11


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

intothevoiddd said:


> Thanks everyone. I ended up buying a dremel from Amazon. We'll see how it goes. He is ok with me touching his paws, just doesn't like when I put the clippers to them. So hopefully it will be an easy transition.


You have to slowly get him used to it, here are some good instructions: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the videos everyone! I am going to give it a try as my guy hates having his feet handled for nail trimming.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Wahoo!!! I slowly introduced the dremel and I was able to touch his toe with it. I had previously stopped trying because he would run out of the room at the sight of the thing. I am getting very hopeful that this will work. Thanks to all of you for the advice - even if it was meant for the op it helped me as well.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

If you hold the foot like you are cleaning out a horse hoof you can see the under side of the toe nail. Even on black nails you can see where the thick skin of the quick starts. Trim up to that spot. I want to start using the dremmel to get the nail pushed back further but have not tried it yet. Guards on the clippers in my opinion stink. It gets in the way so you cannot see what you are doing.


----------



## intothevoiddd (Feb 11, 2014)

Dremel success today! It took a few times of him seeing it, being around the noise, me taping the base of the dremel to his paws and then eventually nails, before I could actually do it. He was apprehensive at first but after a few pets and reassuring words he let me do. He was, of course, still a huge cry baby through it. But it's done and that all that matters!


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

intothevoiddd said:


> Dremel success today! It took a few times of him seeing it, being around the noise, me taping the base of the dremel to his paws and then eventually nails, before I could actually do it. He was apprehensive at first but after a few pets and reassuring words he let me do. He was, of course, still a huge cry baby through it. But it's done and that all that matters!


 Wow, that's great news, congrats!


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wow, this is rare. Please praise the heck out of him and offer him the best treats you have when it comes to nail time

Oh and great job!


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I finally tried out my dremmel...after much procrastination.
Dog #1- 10 month gsd- took it like a dream. Did all four paws. My husband was shocked. Passed with flying colors
Dog #2- 3-month border collie- let me do front paws. Did not love it but did settle. Need a second holder to do back feet-too wiggly but success for first time.
Dog #3- 6-year old gsd- easy going laid back dog...until he met the dremmel!!! Cried and whined like a baby everytime it touched him. Gobbled treats and then tried to get away. Failed. Needs a lot more work


----------

